# rolls that make you laugh or cringe.



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Just last nite i was playing against necrons. he rolled 74 shots at 11 guys and managed to kill 1!!! that was so funny Orange_Light_Colorz_PDT_04


----------



## Maximillion1 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Gork and Mork were with me*

This weekend I played against Beakies with my orks. I assaulted his Venerable Dreadnought with my squad of grots. I know this seems like suicide, but there was a method behind my madness. The slaver had a Tankbusta bomb strapped to his back. Now the catch is when you assault a dread, you have to roll a 6 to hit. So, I roll and get the 6, but don't destroy the dread. His turn assault phase, he kills like 3 grots, then my slaver rolls again for the tankbusta and gets.....a 6 again!!!! That made him cringe, but again couldn't destroy the dread. My turn assault phase, again he kills like 3 grots, and my slaver rolls ........ A 6 AGAIN!!!!!!! This time, it really made my opponent moan, because he knew this was the end. Sure enough, I managed to penetrate this time and destroy it. GROT POWER!!!!!!!

Gork and Mork were definitely with that slaver!!!! WWWWAAAAGGGGHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Go-go Grots! Always great when the little guys come to the fore.
I remember a good few weeks back having a tuned up Falcon downed by a scout with a sniper rifle, how many six's!


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

We have all been there had two land speeders downed by a unit of three pathfinders a couple of weeks ago, i thought there be ok there he will never drop both of them and what do you know dead speeders, at times like that you should be allowed to flick other peoples models across the room!! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

6 path finders in a wood nicely clumped up. 
First Skorcha kills 1.
Second Skorcha kills 0.
11 die & only 1 scored more than a 1.

:roll:


----------



## DarastrixLeigon (Apr 12, 2007)

my deamon prince is in close combat with the eldar guardians and they rolled 27 wounds on him and i saved them all Orange_Light_Colorz_PDT_16


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

i was playing with the old harlequins codex against a friend with tyranids his HORDE surrounded my troupe master and scored somewhere in the lines of 51 attacks after saves etc. PDT_Armataz_01_09


----------



## Larkin (Mar 18, 2007)

My grey knight being hit by a plasma gun missle launcher bolt pistol 4 bolters 2 laguns and he was still alive at the end of the turn.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The funniest i've seen was a Multi Laser Chimera with HB Hull killing a Glaived, Feel No Pain Daemon prince in a round of shooting.

My Guard Commander also killed a Infiltrated Speed Chaos Lieutenant in this game. I really had no right to win!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

My saddest moment was rolling 148 combined shots from a Tau army, including Rail and Plasma guns and still not being able to kill 4 SM Bikes.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

I saved 8 out of 10 invulnerable termie saves. Kinda boring i know, but still....the emperor protects.


----------



## purerockfury (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Gork and Mork were with me*



Maximillion1 said:


> This weekend I played against Beakies with my orks. I assaulted his Venerable Dreadnought with my squad of grots. I know this seems like suicide, but there was a method behind my madness. The slaver had a Tankbusta bomb strapped to his back. Now the catch is when you assault a dread, you have to roll a 6 to hit. So, I roll and get the 6, but don't destroy the dread. His turn assault phase, he kills like 3 grots, then my slaver rolls again for the tankbusta and gets.....a 6 again!!!! That made him cringe, but again couldn't destroy the dread. My turn assault phase, again he kills like 3 grots, and my slaver rolls ........ A 6 AGAIN!!!!!!! This time, it really made my opponent moan, because he knew this was the end. Sure enough, I managed to penetrate this time and destroy it. GROT POWER!!!!!!!
> 
> Gork and Mork were definitely with that slaver!!!! WWWWAAAAGGGGHHHH!!!!!!


does the out numbering rule work with grots? or were there not enough of them or are they too small?

anyway back onto topic. best rolls ever was my space wolves army against what i was told was the toughest player in one of the local gw stores by me. thanks to the mission roll and bad moves by my opponent i was able to wipe out all his units. you should never get within charge range of an assault army in your first turn. he actually put an assault squad just a couple of inches in front of my termie hq. and than his hq an inch behind them. he told me later that he was using the ass squad as a buffer for his hq. but, after the shooting phase all that was in my way was a few smoldering bodies with holes in them. that's what you get for parking a 6 man squad in front of 2 ass cannons and a few storm bolters. i don't think i ever rolled that good ever. and i never seen someone roll poor armour saves

i also in a gt last year baltimore i played an army i hardly knew the black templar. and went against an all grey knights army. it was over by the third turn. i lost one guy in the engagement.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Outnumbering only works if they lose combat.


----------



## The Truth (Apr 16, 2007)

editted


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Probably the most glorious 40k dice rolling experience I've ever bore witness to was an immob'd dreadnought planted with his back to a brood of Stealers. They march up, completely rend the thing to one thousand pieces. It explodes. It takes all the Stealers with it. 


That was like a year ago and we're still laughing about it.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

first time i used my necron. Rapid fire with warriors at a 5 man squad of space marnes. so 20 shots at 5 guys. i rolled, looked at the dice and saw nothing below a 5 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: . I ran around the romm chearring and yelling...then came the wounding rolled and not 1 bloody wound :wah: really annoyed


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That's what you get when you celebrate early


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

lol ohh soo true. it almost always happens. you get a great hit roll and like nothing in your to wound roll. it is honestly so annoying


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Just yesterday, I had my 7 seraphim lose all 7 armour saves from 7 bolt pistol rounds.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

firing my entire guard army and not killing anything.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Having a single Chaplain getting charged off 10 banshees plus executioner exarch, saving something like 8 inv saves and then pwaning them all.

that was good

Or having to make 7 armour saves for 6 termies from bolt pistol fire and rolling 7 1's.

that was BAD!


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

read a battle report, Iron hands vs speed freeks. the freeks killed all but the Iron Father, then the Iron Father killed everything. IT WAS CRAZY


----------



## Akenseth (Apr 21, 2007)

During one of my games, the objective was to destroy several bunkers. With only one bunker left, and 2 turns to go, my Avatar, Striking Scorpion Exarch and Fire Dragon Exarch all assaulted it. 

Suffice, the bunker remained standing at the end of the game.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

ouch thats guna hurt in the morning.

i remember having my command squad marching down the battlefield into some 20 necron warriors, 5 bolt pistols fired, 5 necrons go down , 2 storm bolters fire, 3 necrons go down. i then charged into them next turn and took out a further 12 without casualty.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

This would probably be the worst rolling ever imaginable. 

I missed with 3 Twin-linked Bright lances.

i got 6 1s in a row.
:shock:


----------



## shakrut (Apr 30, 2007)

Assaulting a unit of Genestealers with my Death Company (it was the only target within range and it would have been very out of character not to....)
fairly confident in my units ability to weather the storm of 6 traitorous heretics (hallucinations of heresy....), my chaplain led his unit in... my opponent picks up 12 dice and rolls 11 rends.

Some what perturbed by his sudden lonleyness, in the following phase the chaplain stands resolute, sure in the fact that his rosarus will save him..
This time 7 rends of 10 dice... One very supprised... and very dead chaplain.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Recently my chaplain has developed a bit of a rubber crosius problem!

Playing 13th company recently, he charged, rolled 5, 1s then re-rolled and got 3, 2s then rolled to wound and rolled 2, 2s again! Bollocks

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

some of my recent woes;

at toronto astro '04;
- game 1: a chaos dread stomps forward in 2 turns of 'blood frenzy' movement, and trips right onto my priest's eviscerator. 5" blast takes out the JO + 4 guardsmen & wounds the priest...
- game 2: priest assaults a space wolves venerable dread to stop it tying up 2 infantry squads clubing down some blood claws... 5" blast again only this time it kills a total of 8 guardsmen (including the JO again!) and 1 blood claw...
- game 3: the 'psycho' priest intercepts a penitent engine about to stop me rolling up the sister's flank... yep you guessed it! 6" blast kills a total of 13 guardsmen including the unlucky JO & my HSO w/power fist!!! oh, and not a single sister was even wounded...
worst part, phil kelly's standing over my shoulder looking slightly amused.  

astro '05
- landing only 2/12 missions using the deep strike rules with an all drop troops guard army over 2 years...

astro '06
- against a tau army, i first failed 3 out of 3 target priority tests meaning my entire gunline decided to wiped out the last 4 gun drones who were already below half strength & pinned to boot!
then i rolled nine 1's in a row over 2 turns trying to penetrate a devilfish...
oh, i lost by only 29pts too... you needed 51 more VP's than your opponent to claim a victory, my opponent had scored 80 more VP's than i did...

and my general humiliations i have yet to live down;
- failing cypher's 4+ save on 3D6... multiple times.

- rapid firing 1 plasma gun & 1 plasma pistol into the rear of a rhino w/space marines. i rolled three 1's and a 2 and then failed all 4 armour saves...

- immobilising a rhino going through difficult terrain despite a dozer blade, fixing it by rolling a 6, and then immobilising it again next turn.

- failing the first 20 out of 20 saves with my poor salamanders.

- not having *any* reserves showing up untill turn 5 with my drop troops, despite a set of improved coms...

i think i'll go hide in shame now :wah: 
cheers!


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

I was playing against Necrons and the guy had landed about 6 shots on my terminator squad of 5. I casually rolled the dice, positive of their survival and created a 3-snaked family of eyes by rolling all 1s!! needless to say the game went downhill from there.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

2 Chaos Predators firing with 12 heavy bolter shots a lascannon and an autocannon at a unit of black templar initiates and i didnt even kill one. 

I was kinda in shock for a second or two there

Needless to say it was all down hill from there


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Whenever I run out of DC models, I laugh and my opponents cringe!


----------



## yvaN_ehT_nioJ (May 24, 2007)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> first time i used my necron. Rapid fire with warriors at a 5 man squad of space marnes. so 20 shots at 5 guys. i rolled, looked at the dice and saw nothing below a 5 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: . I ran around the romm chearring and yelling...then came the wounding rolled and not 1 bloody wound :wah: really annoyed


You should really use my philospophy...or whatever you call it: Hope for the best and expect the worst.

Anyway, the best dice experience I've had was when five of my space marines were surrouded by 8 genestealers...or something like that. The genestealers were charging so that gave them a 3rd attack. They rolled and they all got at least 1 hit. Then I rolled to see what wounds I'd have. I got 5 wounds. Then I rolled for armor saves and not one died! 

It was awesome...the guy I was fighting against got mad and then proceeded to throw a temper tantrum and clear the battlefield of all units. There were many deaths when the leader of the nid army (the person I was fighting against) went on a rampage. So I quess it was a draw.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

your philosophy, you piked it up off one of Lee Childs books didnt you?? because i swear ive heard that before. Andy McNabs and Lee Childs books are like my bibles!

anyway, i was playing a small game between my forces, and had some 5 termies walkthrough about 2 squads of normal SM squad, with 2 sarges and 4 heavy/assault weapons! the SM didnt stand a chance, meh.

i remember rolling 3 six's in a row against a hammerhead with an assault cannon, BOOM!!


----------



## yvaN_ehT_nioJ (May 24, 2007)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> your philosophy, you piked it up off one of Lee Childs books didnt you?? because i swear ive heard that before. Andy McNabs and Lee Childs books are like my bibles!
> 
> anyway, i was playing a small game between my forces, and had some 5 termies walkthrough about 2 squads of normal SM squad, with 2 sarges and 4 heavy/assault weapons! the SM didnt stand a chance, meh.
> 
> i remember rolling 3 six's in a row against a hammerhead with an assault cannon, BOOM!!


I did not know that my philosophy was taken.

Curse that person. I accuse that person of heresy! *goes into Space Marine mode and hunts person down*


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

i beleive it is the motto or philosophy of a particular group of MP's (Military police, not members of parliment) or just the general Spec Ops SOP.

unfortunatly i havent played any more games recently so i havent anymore rolls to talk about however, onward with the topic!


----------



## Severian (Jan 22, 2007)

My scouts were caught out in the open and made 11 out of 12 4+ saves .... my terminators then promptly failed 5 out of 7 armor saves :? don't you hate it when the law of averages kick back in? :shock:


----------

